# OT: Diaw gets his, too



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Diaw agrees to 5-year, $45 mil extension  * 



> PHOENIX (AP) - Boris Diaw has agreed to a five-year contract extension with the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Diaw confirmed the agreement after the Suns beat Sacramento in a preseason game on Thursday night. He did not comment on the terms, but a source told The Associated Press it was worth $45 million. "We didn't sign anything yet but we're going to make it tomorrow," Diaw said.
> 
> The Suns scheduled a 4 p.m. EDT news conference for Friday.


story

Nine mil a year for that production, based on the 10 per that Josh got sounds about right - but he should thank the system.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> *Diaw agrees to 5-year, $45 mil extension  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who should thank the system? Diaw or JHo?

JHo for $10M is heck of a lot better deal than Diaw for $9M. JHo's been a "poor-man's Marion." That also means expectations for JHo is WAY higher than that from Diaw.

I am expecting JHo to average 18 ppg / 8 rpg, but I honestly can't say I see better stats out of Diaw from last year (13.3 ppg / 6.9 rpg), especially with Amare's return to finish plays. About the only stat that Diaw has an edge was in assist, but that's completely due to the "system" difference between PHX and DAL: PHX's run-and-shoot and AJ's Spurs-like defensive game plan.

Once again, the above statement may be influenced by the fact that I have a JHo Jersey hanging in my closet. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who should thank the system? Diaw or JHo?


Diaw, definetly. 



> In his first two NBA seasons with Atlanta, Diaw had averaged 4.6 points per game, and he was considered little more than a throw-in when Johnson asked to be traded to the Hawks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Diaw, definetly.


then... Amen! :biggrin:


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

Diaw in that system does exactly what diaw does in that system. Exactly equall in my mind. Josh is by far a better overall player because he fits into any system. diaw needs certain types of complimentary players to amplify his unatural abilities. (nash spreads th floor making it wasy for diaw to dish off, not to mention everyone runs...)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Diaw, definetly.


No. Suns wanted Diaw. They offered Josh Childress. Atlanta also used him in the backcourt, not the front court, and didn't play him often. It's not just the system with him. You can't teach some of the things he does.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Diaw, definetly.


Of course! No questions asked


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Diaw >> Howard it's not even worth discussing, Diaw has so much more talent.

Diaw for 9m$ is a heck of a lot better than Howard for 10M$.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Diaw >> Howard it's not even worth discussing, Diaw has so much more talent.
> 
> Diaw for 9m$ is a heck of a lot better than Howard for 10M$.


-.-?? Diaw is the fourth best player in the Suns and Howard is the third or even second best player in the Mavericks. ohh and yea Diaw is overated.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

t1no said:


> -.-?? Diaw is the fourth best player in the Suns and Howard is the third or even second best player in the Mavericks. ohh and yea Diaw is overated.


So?

Healthy Suns > Healthy Mavs. kkthxbai

If Diaw is overrated what is Howard then? Diaw can do everything Howard does and more.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pfffffffffffbwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawahahahahahahahaha i love it, when amereca is spouting bs you know its bball season!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I like that Dis & Amareca could join us for a round table discussion, would make for nice radio.

I'm not arguing Diaw's skills, it's that those skills weren't apparant initially; there's no arguing that Coach D's system has taken several guys' careers to another level, and Diaw is a prime example...and I'll give Mike all the credit for that, though it remains to be seen - as fans everywhere wonder - if it's a Nellie on steroids system.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> when amereca is spouting bs you know its bball season!


 :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mike Kahn addresses Diaw's extension:



> Often times it's amazing what one special season can do to the value of a player. Evidently, one season as a key component made Boris Diaw worth a five-year, $45 million extension to the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> What this really means: It is really rare that a young player — only 24 — has two dormant seasons, then has one outstanding year and is rewarded with a huge contract. But the Suns are banking literally and figuratively on the 6-8, 230-pound native of France to provide the kind of versatility and productivity that made him the surprise Most Improved Player in 2005 after coming over from Atlanta in the controversial Joe Johnson deal.
> 
> Just because Diaw averaged 13.3 points, 6.9 rebounds and 6.2 assists doesn't justify the money, even if he did crank it up in the playoffs — particularly with his unknown role following the return of Amare Stoudemire. Then again, his age and talent are captivating and the teams that keep their players together the longest have the best chance of maintaining success. And keeping Diaw in the fold is at the heart of that matter for the Suns.


He seems to contradict himself when saying it was needful, yet not justifiable; I guess time will tell if they need the money later to replace a broken down point guard.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a thought.... didn't PHX pretty much pass up on the last draft so they can "save money?" With this much money given to Diaw, it will be interesting to see which path they should have taken...

I personally think they should have gone ahead with their draft picks and let Diaw prove himself a little more....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I personally think they should have gone ahead with their draft picks and let Diaw prove himself a little more....


That's what Kahn was referring to; 2 poor seasons before 1 good one - is it the system, chemistry, no Amare, etc.?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's what Kahn was referring to; 2 poor seasons before 1 good one - is it the system, chemistry, no Amare, etc.?


But what does Amareca think about the comment though? :biggrin: :clown: :biggrin: :clown: :biggrin: :clown:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think suns fans are undervaluing howard, and mavs fans are undervaluing diaw...

both are important to their respective teams, and i think both are well worth the money...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i think suns fans are undervaluing howard, and mavs fans are undervaluing diaw...
> 
> both are important to their respective teams, and *I think both are well worth the money*...


Perspective...who in professional sports is worth more than we make actually supporting this country with our labor?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Perspective...who in professional sports is worth more than we make actually supporting this country with our labor?



i was talking in terms of the nba and the contracts that already exist...relativity my friend...of course being a soldier, doctor, police officer, etc...contribute more to society than pro ball players, but i was just comparing the contracts to other nba players' contracts...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i was talking in terms of the nba and the contracts that already exist...relativity my friend...of course being a soldier, doctor, police officer, etc...contribute more to society than pro ball players, but i was just comparing the contracts to other nba players' contracts...


 :biggrin: Yeah, I understand.

With both of us being old-school, it's hard (for me, at least) to see where this is going in reference to salaries in professional sports...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am feeling more and more :usa: reading this thread.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am feeling more and more :usa: reading this thread.


  of joy


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i think suns fans are undervaluing howard, and mavs fans are undervaluing diaw...
> 
> both are important to their respective teams, and i think both are well worth the money...


I'd start by saying I am not knocking Diaw for his ability.....

but the question is whether or not he'll contribute as much to the Suns as Howard will contribute to the Mavs. Isn't that how we determine good contract / bad contract / bargain player / overpaid (overrated) player?

Will Diaw have a better year than last year? As of right now, it doesn't appear so with Amare's return because too many plays will be funneled to Amare, who will "finish" these plays. This is not even mentioning Marion, Nash, Bell, and Barbosa, who will also get their playing time and stats......

On the other hand, there are no significant changes on the Dallas team that might reduce JHo's contribution.

Of course, any injuries on any of the teams would change everything.......


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Perspective...who in professional sports is worth more than we make actually supporting this country with our labor?


Well, they are worth way more. We as fans have come together and decided that, even through major ticket price hikes, we still need our sports to watch. If people had stopped going to games, those teams would not have continued to gain revenue and profit. Then prices would have dropped. But people seem to be willing to pay these prices, and as owners make more and more money over the years it gets passed onto the players. Salary cap continues to go up, etc. Also, we must look at the monetary contribution that they return to the economy and the people.

Also, American culture is willing to purchase a shoe for outrageous amounts of money because it has someone's name on it. I pay a lot of money to my cable company just so that I can have every NBA game in my living room. So again we have given sports the value that it has.

So, our society has deemed that professional sports players are indeed worth more than we are. If I start a major company that services many people, then the gap would lessen. But the same could be said for anyone who makes money, really. What makes anyone in Hollywood worth more than us? How about in music? But we have decided to pay their salaries, thus agreeing that they are worth as much as they are getting. If it wasn't sports, people would pour their money into some other kind of entertainment. 

I see your point. But individually, if I died today I could be replaced in just about anything I do in a heartbeat. If Kobe died today, noone could replace what he does for the amount of people that watch him. So in terms of value, it's hard to say we have the value that they do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I see your point. But individually, if I died today I could be replaced in just about anything I do in a heartbeat. If Kobe died today, noone could replace what he does for the amount of people that watch him. So in terms of value, it's hard to say we have the value that they do.


Thanks. I am depressed now............


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks. I am depressed now............


Haha, well spiritually speaking the above agrument does not apply. :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd start by saying I am not knocking Diaw for his ability.....
> 
> but the question is whether or not he'll contribute as much to the Suns as Howard will contribute to the Mavs. Isn't that how we determine good contract / bad contract / bargain player / overpaid (overrated) player?
> 
> ...



you could also argue that diaw will have more year under the suns' system and might actually improve his numbers...

also, with nash getting older, he will get less minutes, and with nash off the floor, diaw will be the one initiating the offense...and people are talking about how amare's return will cut into diaw's pt, but i will have to see amare get consistently better before i follow the crowd in that belief...right now, kurt and diaw would each contribute more than amare...kurt's defense is better than amare's and diaw's passing is better than amare...

also, with one more year in the system, i have a feeling that diaw has become a better scorer and should get more buckets this year...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Haha, well spiritually speaking the above agrument does not apply. :cheers:


Wait... my wife will miss me! ............. I think.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks. I am depressed now............



same here...thank you chris, for pointing out how truly insignificant i really am... :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I would miss you guys!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you could also argue that diaw will have more year under the suns' system and might actually improve his numbers...
> 
> also, with nash getting older, he will get less minutes, and with nash off the floor, diaw will be the one initiating the offense...and people are talking about how amare's return will cut into diaw's pt, but i will have to see amare get consistently better before i follow the crowd in that belief...right now, kurt and amare would each contribute more than amare...kurt's defense is better than amare's and diaw's passing is better than amare...
> 
> also, with one more year in the system, i have a feeling that diaw has become a better scorer and should get more buckets this year...


Of course everything depends on how well Amare's recovered.... Since I had him as my #1 pick during the GM draft, I am expecting him to return a BEAST. :biggrin: 

You think Diaw will get more than 35.5 min/game?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Of course everything depends on how well Amare's recovered.... Since I had him as my #1 pick during the GM draft, I am expecting him to return a BEAST. :biggrin:
> 
> You think Diaw will get more than 35.5 min/game?



i think 35 would sound about right considering diaw plays all 5 positions...bell gets hurt, you could send in diaw, nash gets hurt, diaw, amare? how about diaw, kurt gets hurt, diaw? 

1.diaw
2.diaw
3.diaw
4.diaw
5.diaw

why you ask? cause he spits hot fyah...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I would miss you guys!


Oh boy.... goosebumps......

I think the correct thing to say now is "I..... will....... miss...... you........ too............"

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i think 35 would sound about right considering diaw plays all 5 positions...


I think you were meaning to say "Diaw *TRIES* to play all 5 positions." :biggrin: 

Exactly which statistical category do you see Diaw's improvement in?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think you were meaning to say "Diaw *TRIES* to play all 5 positions." :biggrin:
> 
> Exactly which statistical category do you see Diaw's improvement in?


He doesn't need to improve statistically. He needs to continue to improve his game. And after one year of working with the shot doctor, his shot has improved leaps and bounds. So even if his minutes or stats are not the same, he can still be a bigger weapon for the Suns when he is out on the court in the playoffs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I think you were meaning to say "Diaw *TRIES* to play all 5 positions." :biggrin:
> 
> Exactly which statistical category do you see Diaw's improvement in?



actually, scoring and assists...little bump in assists, but around 3ppg increase in scoring...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh boy.... goosebumps......
> 
> I think the correct thing to say now is "I..... will....... miss...... you........ too............"
> 
> :biggrin:


Ew I'm not like that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Diaw's minutes will drop to around 32, unless Amare gets injured. With Kurt in the lineup last year, he was around the 28 minute mark. In the playoffs though, if he is performing as well as he did last year he will easily break the 35 mark.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I think Diaw's minutes will drop to around 32, unless Amare gets injured. With Kurt in the lineup last year, he was around the 28 minute mark. In the playoffs though, if he is performing as well as he did last year he will easily break the 35 mark.



I'm expecting Kurt and Amare to split the minutes around 25 or so. 
Diaw should be getting around 35 IMO.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about your expectations for Diaw's stats in those 30-35 minutes of playing time?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about your expectations for Diaw's stats in those 30-35 minutes of playing time?



11-6-6 1block 2stl 54%

He's been scoring shy with Amare.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> 11-6-6 1block 2stl 54%
> 
> He's been scoring shy with Amare.


I think he'll put up around 14-6-5, with negligible blocks and steals myself.

P.S. 15-6-3 with negligible blocks and steals for Howard.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I think he'll put up around 14-6-5, with negligible blocks and steals myself.
> 
> P.S. 15-6-3 with negligible blocks and steals for Howard.


numbers for diaw are almost exactly what i was thinking, however i think diaw might also get 1spg/1bpg also...

for howard, i think it'll be more like: 18/7/3...

my reasoning is that he doesn't have to give up any minutes to marquis, and stackhouse should take time at sg and not that much at sf...


----------

